# Information From APR !



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Was told by the authorized APR installer nearest to me with two shops, one in Brooklyn 
and the other in nearby Staten Island, that I would have to leave the Beetle with them
for a couple of days in order for them to send my ECU to their main shop in Alabama to
get the Stage I upgrade. Not wanting to do this, I contacted APR's home office and was
directed to another authorized shop, not far away in Ridgewood, who I was told could do
the ECU flash 'in house' on the same day I arrive. Price quoted was the $599 'sale' price,
down from $1200, with an extra $100 for removal and re-installing the ECU. Was also
told the Carbonio Intake upgrade would be $299 plus $75 for labor, if I want it installed
the same day. Hopefully, I can coordinate the work with them for a day in the next week
or so. My 'manual shift' Turbo Beetle is 'quick as a cat' now but should move up to "cheetah'
levels once the work is done.


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

These Beetles are already surprisingly fast. Releasing their real potential is going to be awesome to see.

Thanks for the update, Ron.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

UTE said:


> These Beetles are already surprisingly fast. Releasing their real potential is going to be awesome to see.
> 
> Thanks for the update, Ron.
> 
> Bill


You are so right with regard to how fast they are. I don't expect them to handle like my
Elise did on ' twisties' but that Turbo does translate to superb acceleration. Will keep
the group informed as to what materializes next week.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Ron, 

Which Carbonio are they installing? Have they released one specific to the 2012 Beetle?

When I contacted APR directly earlier this month they said they did not have one yet for our vehicles. 

Also, make sure your APR guy in Ridgewood has the correct kit for your ECU. The kit needed for the 2012 Beetle is different than in the past. 

I took mine in to my local APR dealer early February to get mine done and after a few attempts they had to call APR who told them that the Beetle's version wouldn't be out until late Feb/early March. 

Just trying to save you the frustration of a wasted trip in the event that they don't have the right products.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks, Plex. This 'Ridgewood' installer did say that he wouldn't have the signal until
next week so perhaps this is when they are first being sent out. Will have to talk to
him about the specific intake and am hoping by his nonchalant reply being the intake
can be done with the 'flash' does mean it is the one for the 2012 Turbo Beetle. 

P.S. - If any difficuty arises 'The Cadenza Man' is only a quick phone call away and can
be counted on to 'swoop into action' as my legal representative.


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

*APR Intentions towards 2.5L*

Greetings from MD, been lurking for a while and decided to join the forum. My question; does anyone know if APR will be making any 2.5L upgrades in the near future?


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Mike.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Dvdmoviemike said:


> Greetings from MD, been lurking for a while and decided to join the forum. My question; does anyone know if APR will be making any 2.5L upgrades in the near future?


Go to the www.goapr.com site and call their 800 number in Alabama. Their tech dep't would be
the ones to ask.


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

Tx, I'll try the company directly and tx for the welcome Bill.

Mike


----------



## Vapre (Dec 3, 2011)

*Can these upgrades (installation) be done by owner and still hold warranty?*

I'd love to tweak/tune my new 2.0T with a new ECU - and since I'm the type to never leave anything alone that is working fine but has performance improvement potential, I'd like to figure out if there are ECU (or other) perf upgrades to the 2.0T engine. I'm pretty certain my recent purchase did not have the sport suspension (certainly not 19" wheels ) but, I'll verify in the morning... 

In a past life I've been a gearhead and have pulled and rebuilt my own engines, wiring harnesses, welded/ fabricated parts, etc, and am a computer development engineer by profession - so, assuming it's possible without investing in $pecial programming hardware units - I'd want to try to do it myself.

...can anyone say if/what 2.0T performance upgrade options exist (suspension or engine) and if it is worth persuing now, or if I should wait for more options to come available?

Thx!


----------



## UTE (Nov 12, 2011)

Vapre said:


> ...can anyone say if/what 2.0T performance upgrade options exist (suspension or engine) and if it is worth persuing now, or if I should wait for more options to come available?


As noted in this thread there are some apparent programming issues. However, keep in mind the Beetle Turbo chassis is the same as the Golf GTI. As a result, there're a handful of threads addressing the fitment of GTI suspension components to our Beetles.

Bill


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Also, if you investigate the www.goapr.com site you'll see that they offer three upgrades.
Stage I, II, and III. In essence, 'I' takes you up to 250 + hp, and 'II' goes past 300 hp, 
with 'III' being a lethal 400 + set-up. Stage I which only tweaks the ECU is usually priced 
at $599 plus $100 labor and if you add the Carbonio Intake you pay $299 with the install
being $75 or so. Stages II and III will hike the prices way up and APR must feel that those
who install 'I' will eventually want more....and more power.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

plex03 said:


> Ron,
> 
> Which Carbonio are they installing? Have they released one specific to the 2012 Beetle?
> 
> ...


I checked with the large APR installer here in Brooklyn and he said the ECU MUST be sent to
APR for the 'flash'. I'm thinking the guy in Ridgewood may not be able to give me a 'go' next
week because of this. I didn't get a confirmation on the specific Carbonio Intake being available
from the guy in Brooklyn but did email him again for an answer.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

'Brooklyn' emailed me back about the intake and said, 'if it isn't in stock we can get it
delivered in two days !'

Was able to get thru to a 'tech specialist' at APR and here's the lowdown. Because VW
has so many different encriptions for their cars, the ECU needs to be overnighted to
APR so they can find out which one concerns the car in question. As far as the specific
Carbonio Intake, it is available and, like the ECU, can be delivered quickly. Will
see if I can fit in the needed two day scenario required to get both jobs done some time
next week. I just hope 'Blackie' doesn't get bent out of shape sleeping over at a strange
garage for a couple of nights.


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

*APR*

I had to send my ECU to APR for the new tune. I also have been running the carbonia intake from my past 10 GTI from the day I took delivery of the Beetle in October.

I did get all of the options for the tune available. If you add the tune, I would also suggest adding the dog bone mount insert kit. The tire spin and hop is crazy with out it. The dog bone mount will not eliminate the wheel spin and hop but sure cuts it down.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

OTAMYWY said:


> I had to send my ECU to APR for the new tune. I also have been running the carbonia intake from my past 10 GTI from the day I took delivery of the Beetle in October.
> 
> I did get all of the options for the tune available. If you add the tune, I would also suggest adding the dog bone mount insert kit. The tire spin and hop is crazy with out it. The dog bone mount will not eliminate the wheel spin and hop but sure cuts it down.


Thanks for the 'heads up'. I will make sure to add all the options including the
dog bone mount you mentioned.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

OTAMYWY said:


> I had to send my ECU to APR for the new tune. I also have been running the carbonia intake from my past 10 GTI from the day I took delivery of the Beetle in October.
> 
> I did get all of the options for the tune available. If you add the tune, I would also suggest adding the dog bone mount insert kit. The tire spin and hop is crazy with out it. The dog bone mount will not eliminate the wheel spin and hop but sure cuts it down.


I did note that ECS listsd a host of add on's for the Golf 2.0T, including a Dogbone Mount
Insert Kit (ES#2193007), Carbonio Intake (ES#261246), and an Atmospheric Blow OFF
Valve (ES#1832412) which I'm not sure whether I should be concerned with since I don't 
intend taking the vehicle to the race track? Will all these items fit the Beetle and does APR
supply them as well ?

Physically stopped by the APR installer in Brooklyn and he told me that by next week he will
have the 'flash' that he can do in about a half hour in his shop. The Carbonio Intake is also
available but he needs to check concerning the dog bone mount to see if APR has the right
one for the Turbo Beetle.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

In addition to my being able to have the APR 'approved' shop near me install the 
Stage I 'in house' as soon as he completes the $2,000 purchase of the relay from APR,
APR can also supply the Carbonio Intake for the Turbo Beetle and I was told by them
today that the Dog Bone Mount will also be available. This is a complete unit and much
more substantial and effective than the Torque Arm Inserts available elsewhere. Here's
hoping I can get everything done in one afternoon sometime later this week...or next
week at the latest ! 'ROWF! ROWF! (That's my dog bark imitation for those who don't
'get it'.)


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

ridgemanron said:


> In addition to my being able to have the APR 'approved' shop near me install the
> Stage I 'in house' as soon as he completes the $2,000 purchase of the relay from APR,
> APR can also supply the Carbonio Intake for the Turbo Beetle and I was told by them
> today that the Dog Bone Mount will also be available. This is a complete unit and much
> ...


I think you are heading in the right direction. 

I have also added the FORGE oil catch can and the FORGE diverter valve as well.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Will ask about the two 'Forge' additions as well.


----------



## Bigbadcj (Mar 5, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Also, if you investigate the www.goapr.com site you'll see that they offer three upgrades.
> Stage I, II, and III. In essence, 'I' takes you up to 250 + hp, and 'II' goes past 300 hp,
> with 'III' being a lethal 400 + set-up. Stage I which only tweaks the ECU is usually priced
> at $599 plus $100 labor and if you add the Carbonio Intake you pay $299 with the install
> ...




New beetle W/ Stage 3 on 100 octane and street tires is good for a 13.0 @ 113 which isn't too bad.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

With the install of the APR Stage I 'Flash' it has been recommended on this site that an
upgrade to the OEM Dogbone Mount should be made to lessen engine movement and
provide positve shifting, especially during hard acceleration. Have found the following
items and am trying to ascertain which is the best way to go?
1. ECS Tuning's ES#5669 Ultimate Dogbone Mount for the 2.0 Beetle. Complete kit with
hardware allows for an easy installation - $99.95 with free shipping.
2. HPAMotorsports recommends for the 2.0 Beetle their HVW-904-75 (MK5/MK6) 
Pendulem "Dog Bone" Mount insert, stating that the OEM aluminum arm & stamped steel
bracket to be strong enough to manage the forces applied to it but that HPA's insert vastly
improves dampens vibrations (over the OEM one), removing the otherwise 'sloppy' feel of
engagement. - The insert is priced at $189 + shipping.

Note: Another item I saw listed for the 2.0 Beetle from ECS was their ES#3816 Transmission
Pendulem Mount. Described as complete replacement billet mount fitted with molded, high
durometer polyurethane inserts that stiffen the connection between transmission and the
subframe to reduce drive train movement & wheel hop, and tighten shift response. This item
is listed at $199.95.

Anyone with technical comments will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bigbadcj (Mar 5, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> With the install of the APR Stage I 'Flash' it has been recommended on this site that an
> upgrade to the OEM Dogbone Mount should be made to lessen engine movement and
> provide positve shifting, especially during hard acceleration. Have found the following
> items and am trying to ascertain which is the best way to go?
> ...



Save your money and get mods you actually need. Your going in the right direction with tune and intake. That other stuff is a waste. :screwy:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Was under the impression that the upgrade from APR (Stage I) would require a stronger
mount but if this is not the case I am happy to know that. Based off your comment I assume
that the existing one in the vehicle is more than sufficient to deal with vibration and I 
appreciate your informing me of that.


----------



## Bigbadcj (Mar 5, 2012)

Helping where I can :thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Bigbadcj said:


> Helping where I can :thumbup:


Many thanks !


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Just heard from the APR installer. He won't have the flash for a week or two....but I'm
a patient guy.


----------



## dstackmasta27 (Mar 14, 2010)

If you are mechanically inclined, you can easily install that intake yourself and save 75 dollars. :thumbup:


----------



## Bigbadcj (Mar 5, 2012)

Stage 3 apr


----------



## Bigbadcj (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

A Euro performance shop near me had the flash available, but I'm going to wait for it until I get bored with the APR Carbonio Intake.


----------



## SARDEANIE (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm a Newbie. I'm such a Newbie that I don't even have a VW..... yet. My biggest interest is this very thread. If I buy I Beetle I want to be able to mod it, big time. I'm delighted to see the pics Bigbadcj posted. I'd like to know more.
My biggest concern is traction control. Can it be switched off in programing as there is no button? Also, what is the weakest link down the driveline. I've read that this Beetle shares much of the GTI platform so if that's true I can check out the GTI threads.
Bigbadcj, you posted that the Stage 3 is good for 13.0 @ 113. Is that the 400+ hp kit? Seems kinda shy on ET and trap for that? Was that a DSG or stick? My intent would be the Stage 3 as well and a set of DR's would help I'm sure. How quickly will I break this thing? LOL
Thanks everybody. Great forum and lots of info.


----------



## Bigbadcj (Mar 5, 2012)

SARDEANIE said:


> I'm a Newbie. I'm such a Newbie that I don't even have a VW..... yet. My biggest interest is this very thread. If I buy I Beetle I want to be able to mod it, big time. I'm delighted to see the pics Bigbadcj posted. I'd like to know more.
> My biggest concern is traction control. Can it be switched off in programing as there is no button? Also, what is the weakest link down the driveline. I've read that this Beetle shares much of the GTI platform so if that's true I can check out the GTI threads.
> Bigbadcj, you posted that the Stage 3 is good for 13.0 @ 113. Is that the 400+ hp kit? Seems kinda shy on ET and trap for that? Was that a DSG or stick? My intent would be the Stage 3 as well and a set of DR's would help I'm sure. How quickly will I break this thing? LOL
> Thanks everybody. Great forum and lots of info.



Your in the boat i was in. I'm a complete newbie to vw. I bought the car to mod it to hell and back. Make it quiet and the ultimate sleeper. No i haven't been able to turn off the tc. The dsg is a nightmare to launch. Not to mention launching a fwd car is very interesting. I think with slicks or a better tire a mid 12 is realistic. I had a hard time in 1-2 spinning. I've not broke anything in 3k very hard miles. So I can't tell you yet. The stage 3 is spot on for a daily driver/killer. The 100 octane tune is where it's at. 93 is fun, but nowhere near the 100 tune. Its going back to apr ASAP for the stage 3+. Im waiting on them to fit me in. There going to change out the rods and bigger turbo. So I'll report when I get some more seat time in 500 hp. I'm going straight to the track from there. I would not own this car without a stage 3. Night and day.


----------



## SARDEANIE (Mar 24, 2012)

Bigbadcj said:


> Your in the boat i was in. I'm a complete newbie to vw. I bought the car to mod it to hell and back. Make it quiet and the ultimate sleeper. No i haven't been able to turn off the tc. The dsg is a nightmare to launch. Not to mention launching a fwd car is very interesting. I think with slicks or a better tire a mid 12 is realistic. I had a hard time in 1-2 spinning. I've not broke anything in 3k very hard miles. So I can't tell you yet. The stage 3 is spot on for a daily driver/killer. The 100 octane tune is where it's at. 93 is fun, but nowhere near the 100 tune. Its going back to apr ASAP for the stage 3+. Im waiting on them to fit me in. There going to change out the rods and bigger turbo. So I'll report when I get some more seat time in 500 hp. I'm going straight to the track from there. I would not own this car without a stage 3. Night and day.


I knew with the name "Bigbadcj" you were no stranger to tire smoke! LOL My previous beater was an SRT-4 ACR with the Stage 3 goodies. 12.70's on slicks and I put 12k tough miles on it too. I sold that car after 4 years and miss the FWD power struggle (yes I'm nuts). I really do like the looks of the Beetle now and APR stuff seems to be top notch. I'm looking for a stick car to buy right now. The traction control is still an issue for me. I want it OFF forever.
I will follow the trail you are blazing and gather up whatever info you may find. Thanks for the help!


----------



## dstackmasta27 (Mar 14, 2010)

Bigbadcj said:


> The dsg is a nightmare to launch.


 Does the beetle not have launch control? 

If not that sucks, it launches really nicely. I wonder if there is a way to vagcom it on, if all of the components are the same as/similar to the GTI?


----------



## Bigbadcj (Mar 5, 2012)

dstackmasta27 said:


> Does the beetle not have launch control?
> 
> If not that sucks, it launches really nicely. I wonder if there is a way to vagcom it on, if all of the components are the same as/similar to the GTI?


 It's a step below the gti in vw eyes. There not going to make the beetle better or the same as. It's missing a few gti components. However since it is based off the gti it is possible to gut the new golf r.....and make a really sick awd 6 speed beetle instead.....


----------

